# Chicago Tribune Trade Idea



## ChowYunSkinny (Aug 28, 2003)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/basketball/bulls/cs-040329smith,1,4081924.column?coll=cs-bulls-headlines 

"Jamison and Eduardo Najera for Tyson Chandler and Antonio Davis. The Mavs add a young, defensive-oriented big man, plus Davis, who doesn't need shots and who has two fewer years on his contract than Jamison, which gives them flexibility for the future. The Bulls get a big-time scorer in Jamison (back-to-back 50-point games once) who can finish games, along with a hustling role player thrown in, though that's negotiable if the Mavs want to insert someone else."

i would do this trade but have fortson substituted in for najera.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

If they traded Walker and Fortson, I would do it.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah Id do it if Walker is out.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Dallas trades: PF Antoine Walker (14.3 ppg, 8.6 rpg, 4.6 apg in 35.3 minutes) 
SF Eduardo Najera (3.2 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.5 apg in 13.3 minutes) 
Dallas receives: PF Antonio Davis (9.1 ppg, 8.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 32.1 minutes) 
PF Tyson Chandler (6.1 ppg, 7.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 22.4 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -2.3 ppg, +4.6 rpg, and -2.7 apg. 

Chicago trades: PF Antonio Davis (9.1 ppg, 8.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 32.1 minutes) 
PF Tyson Chandler (6.1 ppg, 7.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 22.4 minutes) 
Chicago receives: PF Antoine Walker (14.3 ppg, 8.6 rpg, 4.6 apg in 73 games) 
SF Eduardo Najera (3.2 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.5 apg in 49 games) 
Change in team outlook: +2.3 ppg, -4.6 rpg, and +2.7 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


Trade ID number 1558434


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*I'll pass...*

I don't think Davis' contract is worth it honestly. Like most, I'd say I'd do it with Toine, but his big deal will be up in the next few years. We could keep that to go after FAs, or trade it for much more quality. The Blazers got Reef and Ratliff for 17 mil. I think we could get something pretty decent. At least Jamison is a 20 ppg quality player with his big deal, Davis has been declining rapidly, he's definetly not worth the cash.


----------



## What Gives? (Aug 2, 2003)

By the way, I'm a Bulls fan, and I would do this in a second. I don't like Walker as much as Jamison and I don't like Fortson as much as Najera, but I would still love to see the trade happen that way. Not sure why you guys would want Tyson and Antonio, though, honestly.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

This is interesting because Davis said that he will only remain a Bull, and if he were traded he would retire immediately.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Forget those two wastes of time... we need to focus on a sign n trade with Sheed or Keon Clark.

We don't need to trade Jamison either. His scrappy play around the basket is a perfect fit for a team who needs someone getting put backs on the offensive boards from all the outside shots.


----------

